# <Wo0dY's Journey To A Chizzled Bod.>



## kenwood (Jun 11, 2006)

this is woody's journey to a chizzled body. i got my diet in check. routine in check. and i'm gonna start tomorrow  ....  wish  me Luck and everynow and then drop by and see how its goin and remind me to keep it up  thanks heres my workout routine too
Mon-Push
tues- off
Wed-lower
Thurs-off
Fri-Pull


----------



## kenwood (Jun 12, 2006)

well i didnt write down what i did today so i'll have to do this by memory hehe

Monday-Push
incline db press 45x12
60x8
70x6
75x4
decline db press 60x10
75x8
85x5 1/2 (left db landed on my stomach and i even had a guy spottin me)
85x4

db seated military press 30x12
40x8
45x6
50x4

dips bwx10
45x8
50x6
60x5

lateral raises 10x12
incline lateral raises 5x12

thats it....and for the diet part eh? lol....i got through 4meals and then screwed up ...owell theres tomorrow

heres the calories and etc for today also
Cals- Fat.- Carb.- Prot. 
2178 - 42 -324- 125


----------



## kenwood (Jun 13, 2006)

6-13-06

rest day

totals

Cals- Fat -Carb- Prot
2944-  77- 405 -162


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2006)

Is there a reason why you took in like 800 more calories between the 2 days? Just curious. I assume you are looking to get cut? I saw where you said chizzled, so I kinda figured.


----------

